# Explosive Bowel Movements?



## Jenny96 (Sep 21, 2009)

For a few years now, I have been having issues with my bowels... do you think it's IBS?You see, I hardly ever have a "normal" bowel movement. My bowel movements are always liquidy diarrhea (a lot of it, too!) and come without warning. When I have a BM, it comes all of a sudden. Suddenly, my stomach will cramp up and feel, for lack of a better term... bubbly. I get very gassy and it is almost impossible to keep the flatulence in. When I pass this gass a little diarrhea will sometimes come out. When this happens, I have to RUN to the bathroom. My gassy tummy only lasts about a minute before the real show happens. The diarrhea associated with these episodes is the worst I've ever experienced, and I'm sure you people know about diarrhea unfortunately. This is horrible, because I have these BMs at many inconvenient, emabarassing times. Once I was stuck in a traffic jam for 2 hours. I tried to hold it in, but I couldn't, and was forced to sit in my own waste for the whole car ride. Once I was at a wedding, and I tried to hold it in, but experienced very loud flatulence (much to everyone's annoyance.) Sevreal times have have defacated in bed! My explosive BMs happen at restraunts, in the car with people, at parties, the office... wherever! One of the worst parts is being in a public restroom (when I get to one in time), and having people look at me in disgust when I get out. They can here the nasty squelching/farting/plopping noises I make that are so loud. Sometimes the diarrhea will last for about an hour. It is always accomponied by loud gas. If I try to hold my diarrhea in, I have loud gas. This has been going on about 3 years. I have at least a bowel movement everyday like normal, but they are always very greasy and diarrhea-like. I only have these unexpected bowel movements every 2 or 3 days (and when I get them I often get 2 or more in one day. The most was 8 ). I just had one of these episodes about five minutes ago. Right now, my tummy feels very gassy and cramped. I keep passing gas, and I can feel a bowel movement coming on. What is wrong with me? Thanks for reading!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

From your prior posts I see that you do indeed have an IBS diagnosis. And what you describe sounds very familiar so yes I would say those symptoms are consistent with IBS. So what is "wrong" with you is.. IBS.What do you do to manage your diarrhea?


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Jenny-I see you have been diagnosed with IBS but just wanted to check that you have excluded coeliac disease and had a colonoscopy that was normal otherwise I would get those things done. Otherwise, you need to go down the medication road, imodium, antispasmodic, calcium. Hypnotherapy is supposed to be helpful but I know its hard to imagine how it would work in your situation-it hasn't for me so far. I wish you good luck in getting your symptoms under control-you have to keep looking and trying things-that's my only advice-just keep at it.


----------



## Slade (Dec 17, 2008)

Petra suggested one possibility - celiac. I think that this much gas and diarrhea could be also SIBO or bad bugs in your colon. Why don't you get a prescription for Rifaximin (Xifaxan?) and give it a try? Combine with good probiotics and it might solve the problem?


----------



## Contemplation (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you use any drugs for your diarrhea?


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

It sounds to me like you should rule out other things first like ceoliacs and infections as your episodes sound pretty extreme, though not unheard of in IBS in my experience it tends to be much more having to run to the loo consistently everyday rather than some sudden attack, but I can only speak for myself not others.


----------

